# Observation hive - Maintenance?



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Usually there is a way to close off the entrance tube on both sides at the same time. Then you transport the observation hive outside to a table, set it down and open it up. Do your maintenance and then transport it back inside. Hook it back up to the etrance tube and open it back up. The bees that leave the hive during the time it's open will fly back to the entrance to the hive and await it's opening again to go back inside.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Working an observation hive:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm#working


----------

